# Who did I talk to?



## zadiac (4/12/14)

I talked to someone at the vape meet about mosfet chips for my box mods I'm building, but for the love of vaping I cannot remember who it was! 
I would really appreciate it if this mystery person could pm me. Thanks


----------



## johan (8/12/14)

zadiac said:


> I talked to someone at the vape meet about mosfet chips for my box mods I'm building, but for the love of vaping I cannot remember who it was!
> I would really appreciate it if this mystery person could pm me. Thanks



It wasn't me, but if you want to know something about mosfets, just post your question here and I will answer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (8/12/14)

No it's ok Ohm Johan. Got a pm already. All sorted out. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot (8/12/14)

Hook some chips up please. I Wll purchase a few to make my own box mods aswell.


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (8/12/14)

zadiac said:


> No it's ok Ohm Johan. Got a pm already. All sorted out. Thanks


Haha i see what you did there 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------

